# Calcium Supplements?



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Can I buy human calcium supplements for dogs and puppies or do I need to buy special dog calcium supplements? If I can buy human calcium for them what would the dosage/mg for adult dogs and puppies?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are feeding kibble, then you need no calcium supps. 

Are you feeding a homeprepared diet?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Why do you need them?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah Im feeding Kibble, My pups breeder told me that it would be a good idea to add a little extra calcium to her diet, my pups on kibble so the breeder said for an example give her a raw chicken leg twice a week, but If I choose not to go that route I was wondering, how much would I need to give ( in pill form ) so that it would be a little extra. But i was thinking I could give raw eggs or maybe some yogurt for the little extra calcium.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You definitely would_ not _want to add extra calcium on its own to your dog's diet. For large breed puppies it is very important that calcium and phosphorous be in balanced ratio as extra calcium on its own cause your dog to grow too quickly.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

While I don't have a problem with having an extra bone here and there for a variety of reasons, I think a large majority of the board would disagree with your breeder, that calcium supps are not necessary when feeding kibble.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just to clarify, I wasn't talking about marrow bones or raw chicken drumsticks, I was talking about adding a calcium supplement.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I knew what you meant BWM


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Just to clear things up, she did NOT tell me to add calcium supp. she told me to feed her a leg twice a week or so. *I* was the one wondering if i could give the supplements instead of giving the raw legs, regardless my question was answered. Thanks.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Whichever, the details aren't as important as the fact that pups don't need extra calcium.

All sorts of reasons to provide the raw meaty bones though.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Lisa and BowWowMeow are right.

Further to the point, you can't give calcium to ADULT dogs by itself (unless there is a specific medical need to do so). Calcium is one of those tricky nutrients that has to be given with other nutrients in certain ratios. If you don't know what you're doing, you can cause harm. It's not just that it won't be good for your dog. It will be harmful.

If you're feeding a high quality adult dog food, you should probably stick with that for now. You may have noticed that the reason that we suggest adult food is that puppy foods have too much calcium (and other certain nutrients) for growing GSDs anyhow. 

If you want to learn about canine nutrition, hang out here. Surf around the nutrition and BARF sections and learn all the details about what can and can't be given to our pups. (If you want, there are some excellent books we can recommend. I'm sure you'll find a subscription to Whole Dog Journal very worthwhile as well). Then you can supplement your dog's diet with whole foods, which will provide a range of benefits so your pup can be as healthy as possible.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought you were feeding raw, from this post? Do you have a new pup then?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1034587


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is an opinion, a lot of breeders are more concerned about the ears going up than joint problems that calcium deposits may make worse. Added calcium can help the ears go up. I think it is a mistake to regularly add calcium to any kibble. 

If you are feeding raw, but do not want to give bones, eggshell dried and ground in a coffee grinder can produce calcium. You have to research and find the correct amounts and how to balance that with phosphorous. This is where bones come in very handy, they manage the ratio for you. 

My vet told me you can cook the chicken and grind up the bones. I have never done that. 

I give mine kibble with occasional raw chicken legs -- once or twice a week. The chicken leg quarter is in lieu of a kibble meal.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I don't feed my puppy raw, since you did a search on me you should have also found that I do have a new pup, I have my puppy for almost 2 months or so.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I just viewed the health posts -- sometimes it's helpful in finding out what's going on with the dog in question. It helps put things in context when answering questions -- often important in the health posts.


----------



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.dogaware.com/

very nice website.


----------



## Venc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey, some guy at the park was telling me that I should give calcium to my 10 month-old pup and walk him through rocky places so the paws would close up and be perfect. Is that even true?

He was pointing out that my pup has his paws a little to the outsides, and that would fix it (???)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Emjworks05I don't feed my puppy raw, since you did a search on me you should have also found that I do have a new pup, I have my puppy for almost 2 months or so.


wow, here i thought people were just trying to help.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Emjworks05I don't feed my puppy raw, since you did a search on me you should have also found that I do have a new pup, I have my puppy for almost 2 months or so.


Whoa! Why so defensive? I think it was nice of the poster to actually go have a look and find more background to better understand and answer your question.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im sorry if it came across defensive, Lisa T that was not my intention, and I apologize if that's how you feel I came across.


----------

